# The title of the forum is "Fishing Trip Reports"



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

The title of the forum is "Fishing Trip Reports"........

Not that it matters and I feel the subject is a little like politics, every one will argue their opinion and you probably won't be able to change it. That being said, once again the title of this forum is "Fishing Trip Reports" it's a place for you to post whatever details you choose regarding your experience its YOUR REPORT. I enjoy getting updates from actual forum users and seeing where they were successful and how, it gives me the chance to learn of new places I don't know about and maybe would like to try. It also allows me to educate myself on different fishing methods etc. After all, the DWR does the exact same thing with weekly fishing reports. They send emails stating the conditions being good, fair, or hot and include angler reports of what bait or lures they used. The advantage of the forum is we can get a few more details from members including pictures.

So for those who are constantly getting irritated with the Twins for posting, get over yourselves. To think you do anything special that hasn't been done by others, or can't be, and that you have spots that no one will ever fish is arrogant and selfish.

BUT.... with that being said we also have an "Area 51" section for posts that might be sensitive or have more details than the average post. And I encourage any one with very specific details possibly to consider posting there. 

Thank you to every one who has ever answered my PM's, questions, and given me help! e.g. K2 Muskie is very weary of anything regarding Tiger Muskies, and rightly so, but the past few summers I stayed at it and practiced the 3P's and with the advice and help from many including K2 Muskie I caught my first Musky and hope to catch a bigger one this year. I'm grateful for the help and suggestions, and I hope every one continues to use this forum in a manner that will help us all continue progressing as anglers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The title of this forum is "Fishing Trip Reports"*

So, since this is not a fishing report at all, I will promptly move your post to general fishing.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*The title of this forum is "Fishing Trip Reports"*

Well put can't everyone just get along!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The title of this forum is "Fishing Trip Reports"*



Huge29 said:


> So, since this is not a fishing report at all, I will promptly move your post to general fishing.


LOL, well put


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: The title of this forum is*



Bscuderi said:


> Well put can't everyone just get along!


+1

I will comment by saying that there are places that truly cannot handle the pressure and I post them up in Area 51. Just take a look in there. A bass spawn at 2 lakes that I love and that not many know about, a big old LMB (that still haunts us), brood stockers, a Panfish hole, etc.

I have even left out names on my my inner city holes for white bass and my favorite river spots on the Jordan, American Fork, and Colorado river in the open forums.

At the same time if someone blasts it online and I never spoke to them about it well that was THEIR choice and I support that.

Now sure there are reports that bother me silly (they don't say any details besides "look at what I got" and photoshop the backgrounds), but guess what, I keep my negative comments to myself and choose not to post them on the thread. That was THEIR choice and I can respect that enough to not say anything. In fact I encourage them to post what they want, how they want, etc.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

drsx said:


> BUT.... with that being said we also have an "Area 51" section for posts that might be sensitive or have more details than the average post. And I encourage any one with very specific details possibly to consider posting there.


Good discussion and point well taken. However, not even Area 51 is safe. :twisted: You only need 40 posts or something like that to get access and I definetly wouldn't give more information on a post in there.



drsx said:


> So for those who are constantly getting irritated with the Twins for posting, get over yourselves. To think you do anything special that hasn't been done by others, or can't be, and that you have spots that no one will ever fish is arrogant and selfish.


My issue with "they who must not be named" has nothing to do with where they fish (or even if they give up a honey hole or two as it is their perogative) and I can see how they can inspire others to get out and fish and I commend "they who must not be named" for that. I guess if you need motiviation to get out and fish that is your problem. My issue is with their ideology towards poaching (limits/etc), wanton destruction of fish, and general rules of fishing. Due to these issues I have decided to ignore them directly (I'll live longer) and potentially not divulge any of my favorite fishing spots. It is just a personal choice.

So if those last issues I noted don't bother you enough to call someone out, that is your decision. But heed your own advice "get over yourself" and don't even get involved. :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with what you’re stating. Folks are encouraged to post however they like in ‘their’ fishing reports. As it is their report.

However with that being stated, folks also need to be willing to accept not only the positive feedback of their report but also constructive criticism. Being willing to learn no matter what one is doing means accepting feedback in both forms; positive and/or negative.

Currently some adorn themselves in receiving the positive feedback. When it comes to receiving any type of constructive criticism it’s a whole different thing. Some folks and very unfortunate, have established a clear pattern of their unwillingness to accept any type of constructive criticism. They’re only willing to accept and after the positive. Now for your comment, “So for those who are constantly getting irritated …., get over yourselves.” I see that comment as more applicable to other individuals and potentially more appropriately fits.

I’ll be the first to belly up to the bar and state I’m far from perfect and accepting and using constructive criticism only makes me a better individual at what I do. Many folks on this forum and other forums have attempted to provide feedback but the pattern was established it was only the positive feedback these few wanted to hear and continually lashed out at the any constructive criticism including pointing out violations of rules and basic ethics.

I learned a long time ago and continue to learn this lesson every day and it is tough to-do but it’s doable…some things are left better unsaid and it takes a much bigger and mature person to walk away then continue to argue with the very small few who unfortunately probably never will accept constructive criticism as they only desire the positive ego stroke. My recommendation is just don’t go there and read the report…oh yea tough you bet but the foe function on this forum makes life way easier for those who choose to use it.

A vast majority of us all learn that it’s not only the positive feedback but also negative feedback that allows us to mature and learn no matter what we endeavor in. That is how we become knowledgeable and skilled at any profession we desire to learn.

Folks who are serious about what they strive to master should be mature enough to accept any type of feedback and learn from that feedback. 

Finally, for your comment “I hope every one continues to use this forum in a manner that will help us all continue progressing as anglers”. I believe if folks would step-back and reflect on how they’ve presented themselves and make a conscious effort to accept not only the positive but also the constructive criticism they’d be far ahead of the game at really learning and maturing. We all learn from each other every single day no matter what we do. If one thinks they have it really mastered and unwilling to accept feedback other than positive they have really mastered nothing accept mastery of and unfortunately immaturity and arrogrance.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> I agree with what you're stating. Folks are encouraged to post however they like in 'their' fishing reports. As it is their report.
> 
> However with that being stated, folks also need to be willing to accept not only the positive feedback of their report but also constructive criticism. Being willing to learn no matter what one is doing means accepting feedback in both forms; positive and/or negative.
> 
> ...


Great post! I know I need to belly up to the bar more often.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: The title of the forum is "Fishing Trip Reports"*

Great posts by every one. K2 that comment wasn't directed at you! I've got nothing but praise for you, that's the only reason I made mention of your name. JuddCT good post too, and agreed I'm not trying to get involved in that particular situation with the twins, I was looking at the issue as a whole and just used them as an example. For the most part UWN forum has great members and great posts.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The title of the forum is*



drsx said:


> Great posts by every one. K2 that comment wasn't directed at you! I've got nothing but praise for you, that's the only reason I made mention of your name. JuddCT good post too, and agreed I'm not trying to get involved in that particular situation with the twins, I was looking at the issue as a whole and just used them as an example. For the most part UWN forum has great members and great posts.


Never for one moment took anything as directed my way...drsx you be 'justa' fine...


----------

